# Flächen beschneiden



## bigrala (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Arbeitsfläche, über die eine Fläche herausragt (siehe Anhang).
Wie kann ich diese abschneiden, so das nichts mehr pber die Arbeitsfläche hinaus steht?

Dank bigrala


P.S. ich habe AI CS5


----------



## smileyml (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

altmodisch würde die Antwort Pathfinder lauten und ab CS5 mitunter mit Hilfe der "Formerstellung".
Siehe dazu hier das entsprechende Video: http://www.adobe.com/de/products/illustrator/whatsnew/

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (1. April 2011)

Alternativ gäbe es da noch die guten alten Schnittmasken.
Fläche drüber legen, alles markieren, rechtsklick -> Schnittmaske
Mit Doppelklick in die Maske (der Isolationsmodus) lassen sich alle Elemente auch weiterhin bearbeiten

Beste


----------

